# Outstanding F1 race in Brazil



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Currently watching the Grand Prix, outstanding end of race from Lewis Hamilton but will it be sufficent ??.... onyl 10 turns before the end and Raikkonnen is virtually Champion


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

zanza said:


> Currently watching the Grand Prix, outstanding end of race from Lewis Hamilton but will it be sufficent ??.... onyl 10 turns before the end and Raikkonnen is virtually Champion




Go Kimi Go Kimi.. that couldn't have worked out any better in my books if I scripted it myself.. Mind you I have been working on a MClearn MP5 and was waiting to put the number on.. Guess I need to go work a Ferrari for the stable now.. and ya know what.. I am more then happy to do it...



Dave :woohoo:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Prepare your red paint, it's done Kimi is the King


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Funny I watched every second till lap nine, then when Kubicia and Roseberg started doing the 3 goes into two not well.. I got parinoid they would take each other out Hamilton up to 5th game over.. So I FF to lap 2 ( I had it on the DVR as race ran during Church.. )then stood in front of the tv and chanted go Kimi Go Kimi...lol


Dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
--------------------------------------------
Disclaimer, Please read before flaming.
_*Y'all aint gonna like this, but this is my take and thoughts on the F1 season, and F1 in general. This isnt directed at anyone, just MY thoughts.*_
--------------------------------------------
Thank god the F1 seasons over :thumbsup: Another of Bernie's staged yawners. I watched the race, when it didnt put me to sleep. Wheres the "excitement" in watching cars run single file 99% of the time? Thats like puttin 12 cars in the same slot and lettin them run. After the "fiasco" between McLaren & Ferrari, it was really made VERY clear in the press by Bernie that the McLaren's would NOT win the title. F1 is NOT racing, its all about politics and how much ya pay Bernie. Just my opinion, after watching Bernie at work for 20+ years.

Back to the thread, and congrats to whoever Bernie gave/sold the title to this year.  

Larry


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Larry so much hate lololol... weres the love brother....Its only cheatin' if ya get caught remember....



Coach!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Coach
I dont "hate" any form of motorsports. 
I do hate MOST of the scantioning bodies world wide for the "pay-ola and politics" that they try and pass off as racing, on both sides of "the big pond"! It aint racing when "team orders" come from either the pit box or control tower. 

I feel most F1 drivers get the shaft due to FIA/F1/Teams playin favorites. The work the mechanics put into those beauties is much admired from my eyes. And some/most of the drivers try and get all their talent allows from the cars. Not just anyone can drive a F1 car, just ask say Eddie Cheever, Michael Andretti, and others who were great in the series they left, only to look really bad in F1, again, FIA poiltics come into play.

My thought is that if Hamilton was in a "red" car, (or anything but a McLaren)he would be the champ, and Bernie would be getting TONS of FREE PR in having a "rookie champion", had it worked out that way.

If ya aint guessed by now, Bernie and I are not on each others "dinner list".  

Larry


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

NASCAR is getting too political. I remember 10 short years ago when popularity in NASCAR was rising. Well it peaked and now it's on a steady decline. Did anyone else notice all of the empty seats at Charlotte?

I heard a story on television that asked how is NASCAR going to make the Chase for the Championship interesting. I'm about fed up with Brian France monkeying with the points system. It's a joke. He should've left it the way it was. And as for the Car of Tomorrow, we already have an IROC series.

Now some bonehead executives in NASCAR are wondering why fans are leaving. DUH! Randy.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Randy
There has been empty seats at EVERY Nascar track since the "peak" in the '97-'99 era. They took one of the best forms of pavement racing and turned it into "entertainment". Hell it was entertaining BEFORE they decided to "take Nascar Uptown/Hollywood" I noticed the empty seats at Lowes, but did anyone notice Bristol wasnt full either, nor has been ANY Nascar race for years, even Daytona. One thing I think ran fans off in droves is the ticket pricing & packages you "have to buy" just to see the race ya want. I wish Bill Sr, was still around, he would straighten this ungodly mess out in a hurry. Some things just grow so quick ya cant keep it under control, and Nascar is one very prime example. All top level forms of motorsport worldwide are pricing themselves out of reach both to sponsors and the fans, and take just one of those away, and the house of cards starts to tumble quickly.

<back down off soapbox......sheesh, glad I'm "retired" from the "big time" now>


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ditto you guys, if the event sponsors didn't have a bunch of tickets there would be more space available - nothing like the old days. 

That's why I love SCCA club racing and vintage races - somebody always complains about something - that's the competitive nature, isn't it? - but nobody has their strings pulled to the point that sometimes they look like logo designer sock puppets.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Who knows maybe one day some one willl bring back strictly stock. Hell I wouldn't mind it they all raced 4 door frontwheel drive vehicles as long as they were what you buy off the showroom with rollbars added. ANd I could even root for a Hondaa or Toyoya or even a KIA  Race what the people drive.

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> Who knows maybe one day some one willl bring back strictly stock. Hell I wouldn't mind it they all raced 4 door frontwheel drive vehicles as long as they were what you buy off the showroom with rollbars added. ANd I could even root for a Hondaa or Toyoya or even a KIA  Race what the people drive.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Roger -- Watch for the Australian V8 Supercar Series on Speed. Four-door V8-powered Holden Commodores (GM) and Ford Falcons. Stock bodies with a wing added - they even get in through the doors.










'doba


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow,
I thought this was about the F1 show.
I thought that you all would be interested in the fact that Kubica and Trully may be in violation of a fueling regulation and if the ruling is that they are, Hamilton wins the drivers title.
But I see you're all having whine with your cheese
(it was still a good race)
(Not as good as the China race in the rain though)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

afxgns said:


> Wow,
> I thought this was about the F1 show.
> I thought that you all would be interested in the fact that Kubica and Trully may be in violation of a fueling regulation and if the ruling is that they are, Hamilton wins the drivers title.
> But I see you're all having whine with your cheese
> ...



Oooooh, let's see, 24 hours after the race ended the powerbrokers are purportedly ruling on a noted violation of an obscure regulation to ultimately decide who wins the world championship? Oh, the drama.....

Yawn.  

Yes, it was a fun race to watch, and I did watch it. 

But when I watched the Red Sox win last night, I knew there was no possibiltiy that tonight someone would review the game and change the outcome based on a post game review of something already dealt with during the game..... Same thing with Alabama's SEC win on Saturday, and the Saints' win on Sunday. Somehow I doubt that the stewards' decision will be overturned. 
I don't know what the time limit for protests is in F1, but if the enforcers can't make the the final call when the incident happens, or immediately upon discovery of a violation in impound, and deal with protests before everyone leaves the track, then it would always look kind of bogus, wouldn't it? The fuel temps were out of range? And Ron Dennis protests? Then again, maybe McLaren has the specs on file for the BMW and Toyota fueling systems..... :woohoo:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Seth thinks its great putting 12 cars in the same slot and running them 

and for the record, I don't like F1, Nascar or any other "racing" stuff, other then little cars.


----------

